# "Reformed Praise"



## Me Died Blue (Jan 18, 2006)

A new website called "Reformed Praise" was highlighted in the latest issue byFaith, the PCA's online newsletter. The newsletter describes it thus: "Reformed Praise is a music ministry dedicated to bringing together the rich tradition of hymnody, especially from the reformers or those directly influenced by them, with the modern worship song movement."

The front of the website's homepage says the following:



> Reformed Praise is a music ministry dedicated to bringing together the rich tradition of hymnody, especially from the reformers or those directly influenced by them, with the modern worship song movement. Sound like a bad idea? Please see our articles page for links to articles about reformed theology, worship, styles of music, and many other topics by various respected theologians and pastors pertaining to this issue.
> 
> PianoWe truly believe that an incredible wealth of worship music is being "lost" amidst a sea of often over-simplified contemporary praise choruses. Our worship songs should be full of biblical, rich, and powerful truth, truth that is all too often absent from modern worship songs. Hymns have long been a rich source of deep lyrics, but many traditional tunes used to sing these hymns hinder rather than help believers feel what they are singing. The modern worship styles (and there are many) offer a new arena to make these hymn texts come alive to new generations. When these classic and biblical texts are wed to contemporary tunes, the result is a truly powerful worship experience that enables God's truth to settle deep in our hearts and minds.



Thoughts?

Personally, my first impression is that if the excitement level of the music is thought to in any way be part of what make the texts truly "come alive," something is wrong. I have no problem with instruments as a circumstance for worship with the purpose of helping those not musically-inclined sing at all, but comments like the above seem to be of a completely different nature.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 18, 2006)

I think this site may have some connection with Sovereign Grace Ministries, or at any rate, a quote from their director of worship development is prominently featured. 

I'm not for generating fleshly excitement (and using a guitar isn't necessarily more exciting or fleshly than a piano or organ), but if this gets some evangelical and/or charismatic churches to move away from the shallow, repetitive praise choruses and to sing songs richer in doctrinal content, then it certainly can't be all bad. 

[Edited on 1-19-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 18, 2006)

This Chris ditto's the above two Chris's and adds:
I think any halting of the flow towards what seems to be triter and triter "praise choruses" is a good thing. And in particular, I especially agree with this part of the article:

"We truly believe that an incredible wealth of worship music is being "lost" amidst a sea of often over-simplified contemporary praise choruses. Our worship songs should be full of biblical, rich, and powerful truth, truth that is all too often absent from modern worship songs. Hymns have long been a rich source of deep lyrics, but *many traditional tunes used to sing these hymns hinder rather than help believers feel what they are singing*."

This isn't necessarily "traditional vs. contemporary". Its just a fact that many songs I've attempted to sing in church have had such an awkward melody, tempo, etc. that its taken every ounce of brain power just to struggle along, to the effect that I wasn't the least bit edified by the words. That certainly isn't the way it should be. 
Not every melody written was a good one. We should admit that and improve upon the ones that desparately need it. 

Red Mountain Music has hymns that has been "modernized". I have their CD's called "Depth of Mercy" and "Heaven". They are great! (Not all the songs, but many of them) Since hearing "Pass Me Not O Gentle Savior" it brings tears to my eyes the way it highlights Jesus' tender mercy towards sinners.

Red Mountain Music

[Edited on 1-19-2006 by alwaysreforming]


----------



## Scott (Jan 19, 2006)

Music either contributes to the lyrical message or detracts from it. It is an important consideration that goes beyond style.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for this site, Chris! It will come in helpful if we decide to move forward with the possiblity of planting a church. :bigsmile:


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 19, 2006)

> Personally, my first impression is that if the excitement level of the music is thought to in any way be part of what make the texts truly "come alive," something is wrong. I have no problem with instruments as a circumstance for worship with the purpose of helping those not musically-inclined sing at all, but comments like the above seem to be of a completely different nature.



On the whole, this seems to be positive. I know you aren't saying this at all, but I don't think melody is an unfortunate but necessary aspect of worship music; otherwise, we could just read aloud. I don't think worship music _needs_ to be good or well-performed to be glorifying to God, but, by all means, it should be as good as we can make it. We praise a Creator who is the author of beauty and the giver of artistic talents. Beauty matters. I think there is nothing wrong with using an exciting melody with an exciting song or a somber melody with a somber song. That's part of the gift of music that God has ordained as part of worship. It does increase our emotional connection to what we are singing, but that is not a bad thing. We don't have to be so wary of the emotionally-centered fluff that pervades contemporary worship that we begin to think emotions in worship don't matter, nor do we have to be so wary of the commonly-found emphasis on _performance_ that we think the artistic quality is completely irrelevant.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 19, 2006)

Overall this is encouraging.

The music is not what is necessarily bad about the contemporary worship fad, it is the dumbed down thoughtless, sometimes unscriptural lyrics which can be sung without thought. Which considering the lyrics may be a good thing. Even Psalms or hymns can be sung without thought.

The padded seats, the temperature of the room, the lighting, the smell and the sound of off key voices can either contribute to the lyrical message or detract from it.


----------

